# Has anyone seen this terrarium?



## Alikaren (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I am new here and this is my first topic.

I really like the look of this cage a lot.







Sorry that it's a little big! Anyways, I would really love a cage for a praying mantis like this.

Has anyone seen it/ something similar because I would love to buy this.

But I think it might've been homemade because this is the only image of it on the internet!


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2013)

That is quite nice and attractive.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks to be UK phasmid enclosure. I've never seen any like that in the US which is a shame. You'd do better to find something with a fully screen top for better ventilation anyway. The only plastic enclosures I ever see are the critter keeper type and those stink because the roof in concave making viewing matids only possible from below.


----------



## Alikaren (Aug 24, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Looks to be UK phasmid enclosure. I've never seen any like that in the US which is a shame. You'd do better to find something with a fully screen top for better ventilation anyway. The only plastic enclosures I ever see are the critter keeper type and those stink because the roof in concave making viewing matids only possible from below.


Yeah, I really don't know why they only put a little screen on the top instead of the whole thing.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 24, 2013)

Alikaren said:


> Yeah, I really don't know why they only put a little screen on the top instead of the whole thing.


For some phasmids high humidity is more important then ventilation.


----------



## sschind (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the looks of this but the round glass is an expensive luxury I would guess. It looks like the door slides upwards, does anyone have any issues with this for a mantis enclosure. I've modified several 10 gallon hexagon tanks for small reptiles in the past but they all involved a hinged door or lid. A slide up might be easier.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 25, 2013)

The webmaster is in the Netherlands. Super nice enclosure if you can afford it. There would be an overseas shipping cost too.


----------



## Alikaren (Aug 25, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> The webmaster is in the Netherlands. Super nice enclosure if you can afford it. There would be an overseas shipping cost too.


To be honest, I mostly started this thread to learn more about than finding the actually item. Overseas shipping AND the enclosures price would be killer!


----------

